# Cheese making



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I may be "preaching to the choir", but made feta and ricotta cheese from a gallon of goat milk our neighbor gave us. It was much easier than I thought it would be, and want to encourage others to try cheese making. The hardest part of making the cheese was finding rennet in the grocery stores.

The rennet has an insert of cheese recipes in the box and the directions are easy to follow.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Heat the milk to 190 and add vinegar after the milk cools to 100 degrees. You have cheese....James


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I made goat ricotta by the acid method... I made some fantastic cheese enchiladas with some of it. It was great. Once my doe has her kids Feta will be next on my list of cheese to dos.


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

Sounds delicious. I crumbled the feta on top of tostadas.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay I am assuming that you all have animals that produce fresh milk for you to make chesse. Well could I just use store bought milk to make cheese? I would really love to try my hand at it, but was wondering about the ultra-pasteurized stuff that I get at the store, if it would work okay.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that I read somewhere that ultra pasteurized milk is not recommended to make cheese. You can use dry milk.

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/239-FAQ-Cheesemaking-and-Milk.html


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah that's what I thought. So I read through the page on your link and I would need some low heat pasteurized milk and they even have a list of farms, state by state, that sell the 'good milk.' None close to me though, I'm so ticked off


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Are there any dairies that sell grade A in your area? Check out Keeping a Family Cow forum. There may be a member of that forum who lives in your area.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Kathyhere, 

I don't have animals either but I still make cheese. I just buy whole milk at the store. It is pasteurized but it is not ultrapasteurized. If it's ultra, it says so on the container. You don't need to have a special 'low heat' pasteurized. 

I've made ricotta, mozerella, and feta with no problems.


----------

